# der sagt zu etwas ja, was so ist, wie er sich diesem ins Ungemessene anvertraut



## ayax

The context is: whoever loves the neighbour/fellowman, 
he/she is already a Christian (“anonymous”, i.e. although he/she doesn’t know it)

The paragraph is quite long. Here it is:

"Wer daher (auch noch so fern von jeder Offenbarung
oder jedem Glauben expliziter Wortformulierung)
sein Dasein, also seine Menschheit annimmt
in schweigender Geduld, besser: in Glaube,
Hoffnung und Liebe (wie immer er auch diese
nennen mag) als das Geheimnis, das sich in das
Geheimnis ewiger Liebe birgt und im Schoß des
Todes das Leben trägt, der sagt zu etwas ja, was
so ist, *wie er sich diesem ins Ungemessene anvertraut*,
weil Gott es tatsächlich mit dem Ungemessenen,
das heißt mit sich selbst erfüllt hat, da das
Wort Fleisch geworden ist; der sagt, auch wenn er
es nicht weiß, zu Jesus Christus ja.

My two problems are:

1) (wie er sich *diesem* …) Whom/what does „diesem“ refer to?

2) I don’n know how to match *ins Ungemessene *with*anvertraut.*

Any help is most welcome!


----------



## PaulQ

I understand* "wie er sich diesem ins Ungemessene anvertraut*, as "as he commits himself to this secret without reservation."


----------



## ayax

Thank you, PaulQ, for your explanation/interpretation, very useful. I think I'll play with the word "incommensurable"/"without measure" (translating "ungemessene").


----------



## PaulQ

ayax said:


> I think I'll play with the word "incommensurable"/"without measure"


A wise decision - I was having difficulty with it too.  However, I would avoid "incommensurable" as that is usually a specialised term in mathematics and would be inappropriate in the context.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@PaulQ, the specialized, mathematics meaning is not the only one.  Actually, I was unaware of that meaning until I'd just looked it up.


----------



## PaulQ

djweaverbeaver said:


> the specialized, mathematics meaning is not the only one.


I know, which is why I said "usually" - but the word is so rare that nobody will know what it means (except some mathematicians, and they will be wrong...)


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I think that there is a difference between "Ungemessenes" and "Unmessbares". In my feeling "incommensurable" is more like "Unmessbares".
"Ungemessene" is more like "Not be measured". It might be a metaphore for "Unmessbares".

"Without measure" is also something other - or does it mean "not measured"?

"Ungemessenes" may be a metaphor for "Unergründliches".

English/German Dictionary of Idioms

This gives "to know no bounds" for "Ungemessenes".

So Pauls translation seems to be good:


> "as he commits himself to this secret without reservation."



I would propose something like:
"as he commits himself to this secret without bounderies/boundlessly/limitlessly."


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

I agree with Hutschi. "Ungemessenes" is not a usual German word, it looks like a metaphor for "something that hasn't been measured because it cannot be measured". My spontaneous idea when I read the text was "unfathomable", but I'm not sure if this word has negative connotations (I simply like the word, and I used it once in one of my texts ...).


----------



## bearded

PaulQ said:


> "as he commits himself to this secret without reservation."


You seem to think that 'diesem' refers to 'Geheimnis', then.  But is that a sure thing?  I'd rather think it grammatically refers to 'etwas':  he commits himself to this ''something''...


----------



## Hutschi

I think too, it refers to "etwas" (something).
der sagt zu *etwas* ja, *was
so ist*,
And "etwas" refers to "sein Dasein, also seine Menschheit".

This is how I interprete it.


----------



## osa_menor

Me too, I think _"diesem"_ refers to _"etwas_".

But I don't understand the structure of this sentence. A sentence that begins with :
_der sagt zu etwas ja,_ _was so ist_,
in my opinion could be followed by  _wie_ + _substantive_ or a phrase like those: _wie er es sich vorstellt, wie er es sich wünscht, ... . _
But "_wie er sich diesem [..] anvertraut,_"_ ? _


----------



## PaulQ

Ajax, is the passage already a translation?



bearded man said:


> I'd rather think it grammatically refers to 'etwas':


You're almost certainly right, but then you would have to say what "etwas" was - and I understood it as "the secret":

"Wer daher ...sein Dasein, ... annimmt in schweigender Geduld, [oder] besser:... als das Geheimnis, ..., der sagt zu etwas ja, was so ist, wie er sich diesem ins Ungemessene anvertraut, weil Gott ...


----------



## Hutschi

I try to show the structure:

*Wer* daher (...) sein Dasein (...) annimmt
in schweigender Geduld,​besser:
in _Glaube, Hoffnung und Liebe_
(wie immer er auch diese nennen mag)​als d_as Geheimnis_,
das sich in das Geheimnis ewiger Liebe birgt
und im Schoß des Todes das Leben trägt,​*der sagt* zu _*etwas*_ ja,
was so ist,
wie er sich _*diesem*_ ins Ungemessene anvertraut,
weil Gott es tatsächlich mit dem Ungemessenen,
das heißt, mit sich selbst erfüllt hat,​da das Wort Fleisch geworden ist;​*der sagt*, auch wenn er es nicht weiß, zu Jesus Christus ja.


----------



## PaulQ




----------



## bearded

Auch nach Betrachtung der von Hutschi beschriebenen Struktur bleiben die Gedankengänge in diesem Text ziemlich unklar- und ich habe dieselben Unsicherheiten, wie osa-menor.  Vielleicht sollte man die Punktierung und ein paar Pronomina leicht ändern:
//...der sagt zu etwas ja, was so ist. Wer sich diesem (etwas) ...anvertraut.....,der sagt ...zu JC ja.//
(wobei ''so'' in 'was so ist' sich auf das vorhergehend Beschriebene bezieht) .
Die kleinen Ungenauigkeiten könnten beim Abschreiben bzw. Übersetzen des Textes entstanden sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Text waren (nach heutiger Rechtschreibung) einige Kommafehler.


----------



## ayax

The text is from 1961 and, according to the editor (_neue Ausgabe_ 2014), "Es existieren auch keine Übersetzungen."


----------



## osa_menor

The author of the book, is he German?


----------



## ayax

Yes, osa_menor, he is Karl Rahner (1904-1984).


----------



## osa_menor

Ich frage mal ganz direkt in die Runde: Gibt es außer mir noch jemanden, der das Gefühl hat, dass mit diesem Satz etwas nicht stimmt?


----------



## Frieder

osa_menor said:


> Ich frage mal ganz direkt in die Runde: Gibt es außer mir noch jemanden, der das Gefühl hat, dass mit diesem Satz etwas nicht stimmt?


Ja, ich. Aber ich gehe über solch theologisches Geschwurbel meistens hinweg, wissend, dass es die Sache nicht lohnt, so etwas begreifen zu wollen.


Hutschi said:


> was so ist,
> wie er sich diesem ins Ungemessene anvertraut,


... ergibt für mich keinerlei Sinn: "was so ist, wie er sich [...] anvertraut"



Hutschi said:


> der sagt zu etwas ja,
> was so ist,[...],da das Wort Fleisch geworden ist;


... immer noch kein Sinn.



Hutschi said:


> der sagt, auch wenn er es nicht weiß, zu Jesus Christus ja.


Ich sage nein zu so einem Quatsch.

Es ist – wie gesagt – typisch theologischer Blabla. Ich danke hiermit Hutschi ausdrücklich, dass er versucht hat, eine Struktur in diesen Satz zu bringen. Dennoch ergibt er für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## osa_menor

Das ist das Problem.
Wie können wir jemandem helfen, der das "Geschwurbel" in eine andere Sprache übersetzen muss?

Meine Gedanken zu "ungemessen"


Sowka said:


> "Ungemessenes" is not a usual German word, it looks like a metaphor for "something that hasn't been measured because it cannot be measured".


 Hier gehe ich mit Sowka mit.
Wer ab und zu in einen evangelischen Gottesdienst geht, dem wird das "_ungemessen_" vertraut sein, es kommt in der zweiten Strophe von "Allein Gott in der Höh sei Ehr" vor:


> _Ganz ungemessen ist deine Macht,
> Fort geschieht, was dein Will hat bedacht;
> Wohl uns des feinen Herren!_
> Nikolaus Decius  (um 1485 - nach 1546)


Das "_ungemessen_" ist also eine Anleihe aus dem 16. Jahrhundert.

Wenn der Satz schon vorher keinen Sinn ergab, schadet es ja vielleicht nicht, ihn etwas umzuformulieren, damit er übersetzbar wird.


> *der sagt* zu _*etwas*_ ja,
> was so ist,
> wie er sich _*diesem*_ ins Ungemessene anvertraut,


Wenn man hier das "_wie_" durch "_dass_" ersetzt und ein "_kann_" hinzufügt, wird der Satz wenigstens "denkbar":
_...der sagt "Ja" zu etwas, das so ist, dass er grenzenloses Vertrauen dazu haben kann. ..._

Könnte man das so sagen?


----------



## bearded

osa_menor said:


> Ich frage mal ganz direkt in die Runde: Gibt es außer mir noch jemanden, der das Gefühl hat, dass mit diesem Satz etwas nicht stimmt?


Mich gibt's auch.  Meine Deutung unter #15 war eine Art... Purzelbaum ins Ungemessene.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo *bearded man*, dann sind wir schon drei.

Ich vereinfache meine Version noch weiter:

...der sagt "Ja" zu etwas, in das er grenzenloses Vertrauen setzen kann ...

klingt doch schon besser, oder?


----------



## bearded

Ja, in der Tat.


----------



## bearded

Ja, in der Tat.


----------

